# Searching for the right PVR Tuner



## BuckeyeSeabee (Jun 10, 2010)

I need a QAM HD 1080p (minimum Dual) Tuner PVR/DVR with EPG. Must be 3D compliant for 3D Blu-Ray passthrough, (both TV and Blu-Ray player are 3D Samsungs). Must support 7.1 channel audio. At least 1TB onboard storage and built in WiFi for home networking. Must support multi-media codecs.

Must have (minimum):
1 Coaxial RF Input
1 HDMI Input
1 HDMI Output
1 USB Port (for external storage)

This is not for a PC, this will compliment my TV's PIP feature. Is there such a beast? This is the last remaining piece in my new home entertainment system. I have no tuner support for my PIP. I have basic HD digital cable and do not use a set-top box. I'm not interested in TiVo and a monthly subscription plan. I have a lot of money invested in my entertainment center, unfortunately it doesn't mean I have an endless supply of it. I'm looking for the best bang for my buck.


----------

